# What say Ye...



## SuperDave (Feb 24, 2008)

... I have a debate going on, (offline), regarding removing or keeping the spring in the end cap of the Jr. Statesman Fountain Pen. I leave it in. 

What say ye olde pen makers?

Dave


----------



## igran7 (Feb 24, 2008)

I take it out Dave, it doesn't serve a purpose for a fountain pen.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 24, 2008)

Remove it.  There are cartridges and converters which may become engaged with the spring, causing ink to leak.  Better safe than sorry. [8D]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 24, 2008)

Lou beat me to the punch, it wont dump the load when you put the section back in the pen, and you hope that it's empty when you take it out, but if you ever checked your ink level with the pen half full, you could at that point dump the ink.  That would be a bad thing.


----------



## Buzz (Feb 25, 2008)

Take them out and keep as spares.  Eventually you are bound to have someone loose their's.


----------



## SuperDave (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, that settles the debate.

The CSUSA instructions didn't specify and the converter didn't fit all that snug, so I was leaving them in.

Thanks y'all!


----------



## DRP460 (Mar 5, 2008)

That's what I found. I have 1/2 dozen Jr Statesman fp and the converter seems to not fit snuggly. I only tried fitting one, was nervous the converter would fall off, so haven't made them.

Does anyone else find these to be a loose fit?


----------



## holmqer (Mar 6, 2008)

If you look at commercially made fountain pens, I have yet to see one with a spring. Unlike a Rollerball where the writing apparatus is free to move in the pen body, a fountain pen has the writing apparatus screwed to the pen body. Thus in a Rollerball kit, the spring helps mitigate any tolerance stackup in the parts to keep the nib properly exposed, while there is no such stackup to be concerned with in a Fountain Pen.

With my commercial Fountain Pens, (Aurora, Lamy, Namiki, Parker, Sailor, Schaeffer and Waterman) I always have to apply considerable force to pull the converter off of the nib assembly. No amount of ratteling around in my suitcase, briefcase, backpack has ever made a converter come loose.


----------

